# A gift to you all from KindleBoards: Chat!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We've been working on, and testing, a chat feature for KindleBoards, and it's now ready for you all to use.

You can get to it through the 'Chat' link in our menus at the top of any page.

Some notes:


You have to be logged in to KindleBoards in order to chat.

We have three chat rooms set up now: the Lobby, Book Klubs, and Tech Support. Most people will probably hang out in the Lobby, but the other rooms are open and will be used for specific meet-ups and events.

You can create your own temporary chat rooms!

Our rules of Forum Decorum apply. We have updated those rules to cover chat room use. 

Enjoy! We look forward to chatting with you!

- the Mod Team


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks Harvey and the Mod Team (The Mod Squad ).  This place is already a great forum, you just keep making is better.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo... this is exciting and problematic all at the same time... gotta figure how to work this into my day!!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Harvey. That's so generous.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, we've also added a 'Who's Chatting' list to our main board index. Scroll to the bottom and you'll see it: http://www.kboards.com


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> FYI, we've also added a 'Who's Chatting' list to our main board index. Scroll to the bottom and you'll see it: http://www.kboards.com


Harvey, I checked it out a little earlier and it working great!! Thanks for all you do for us! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Took me a minute, but I figured it out. This is going to distract me from my essay writing


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

This is exciting............now I need to learn how to use it and just when will I find the time to chat AND post?  Of course I still have some time now because I'm a Kindlewaiter.  Once the baby come (March so they tell me) it will be harder!

Thank you so much for all the options.  This place rocks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Chatting was fun!  Too bad my work 'puter wont let me do it.  Thanks for setting it up Harvey.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We mods were playing with it yesterday and it is way cool.  But I share Angela's concern: where am I gonna find the time!!

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Harvey. I just love when Christmas comes early.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> FYI, we've also added a 'Who's Chatting' list to our main board index. Scroll to the bottom and you'll see it: http://www.kboards.com


Just chatted for a few minutes. This is great. Knowing who is chatting is a wonderful addition.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much, Harvey!  Just when I think KindleBoards can't get any better... you prove me wrong.  My middle son's co-worker just received a new Kindle and he was able to tell her more about the Kindle than she knew about it herself.  She asked him how he knew so much about the Kindle since he doesn't own one and he told her, "I've been listening to my mom talk "Kindle" for almost a year now.  He had me email her some basics and the first thing I told her was how to get to KindleBoards...... second piece of advice was to buy Leslie's FAQ book.  Now, she can even chat if she so chooses.  I've never participated in a chat before so I can see I'll need to learn.  KindleBoards is the VERY BEST!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Harvey.  What a great thing to do for us.  debbbie


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank  you Harvey this is a early Christmas present.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We've been working on, and testing, a chat feature for KindleBoards, and it's now ready for you all to use.
> 
> You can get to it through the 'Chat' link in our menus at the top of any page.
> 
> ...


First thanks to to everyone who work on adding the chat rooms.

Second I have a question, Will the book Klub Chat room where the the books klubs will meet every week or will there be sub threads in the book corner.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for this great feature, Harvey.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

It is way cool! I was there EARLY yesterday morning by myself. Did get to chat with Harvey yesterday afternoon. They are slapping and whipping each other this morning so I left.  

Thanks Harvey, great Christmas present!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

jah said:


> First thanks to to everyone who work on adding the chat rooms.
> 
> Second I have a question, Will the book Klub Chat room where the the books klubs will meet every week or will there be sub threads in the book corner.


I think the tentative plan is to have both... 

And Harvey - thanks again! This is totally awesome!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, the chat is fun. I just had a good conversation with a bunch of people. Thanks for dropping in!

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I like *meow*


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, 

Is there special software that I would need to have installed on my computer for this to work? I clicked on it, and it seemed to be doing something, but then I just got error messages - 'several java virtual machines running in the same process caused an error' or ' java runtime environment cannot be loaded'  After I click ok on the error message, it displays a link to what appears to be the chat software developers website - am I supposed to download and install something from the website?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ You shouldn't need anything out of the ordinary - just a browser that supports java processes, and most of them do. 

Try closing your browser completely, and restarting it. See if that helps.

If not, try closing Windows, restarting your computer, and trying again. Does that take care of it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey,

Thank you!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ You shouldn't need anything out of the ordinary - just a browser that supports java processes, and most of them do.
> 
> Try closing your browser completely, and restarting it. See if that helps.
> 
> If not, try closing Windows, restarting your computer, and trying again. Does that take care of it?


no... I think there is something wrong with the java on my computer, I will try to get an update, then come back and try again.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

FYI to any others that got the same error messages, go to the Java site, download and re-install the software, and then it should work...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Glad you got it figured out! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Harvey: Thanks for the chat.  Please see my audicon post in the other topic. And Merry Christmas.  And I owe you a PM.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Got it - thanks Jim.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Harvey- this is a great addition. 

Will the chats ever be archived so our comments are preserved for future generations? 

Lynn L


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

Would it be possible to indicate the who is chatting (or possibly the number chatting) at the top of the page instead of the bottom? Thanx


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tarma said:


> Would it be possible to indicate the who is chatting (or possibly the number chatting) at the top of the page instead of the bottom? Thanx


If you _float_ the window, it will be on the side. It's the third button from the right.

Actually, I just looked, it's like that in the web window too. Perhaps it is different in your browser, I have only tested it in Firefox.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Harvey-
I tried the chat room out last night. It worked great. Thanks so much.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, Harvey, and all,

...  um, please, PLEASE forgive me for being so dang ignorant and asking such an (obviously) stupid question but...

Please, what is "chat?"

-DumbArse-


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Instant message or its like the forum of faster. Or texting.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Instant message or its like the forum of faster. Or texting.


Okay, thanks. I apologize again for my deep chasm of ignorance here - but if I may ask again, how is "chat" different from "posting?"

(Seriously, I am not trying to be a pain. I'm just an old, boring fuddy-duddy that is trying, on a daily basis, to figure out this newfangled internet thingy. No joke.)

And thank you so much, Vegas_Asian, for your response!
-InternetMoron-

P.S.
V_A: You always have the most adorable avatars! I always get a kick out of them - thanks for keeping me so entertained.
Cheers,
Alexia

Edited to state: 
Dear, V_A: I see that since I posted my above comment you've changed your avatar to an horrific exploding bomb, as in Hiroshima. I, of course, do not think that that is cute. My earlier comment was, OF COURSE, in reference to your previous avatar(s).

HMOG.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Xia:  Go to the KB homepage.  Scroll down.  See the little section under "Forum Stats" and "Users Online?"  The one that says "Users Chatting?"  Click on the little group of three people icon.  Join us.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

come join us on the dark side


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> come join us on the dark side


ORRRRRRR.... the good side.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It all depends on how you look at things! Are the draw of cookie good or EVIL!!!!??

This is in reference to the saying: Join the dark side. we have cookies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> It all depends on how you look at things! Are the draw of cookie good or EVIL!!!!??
> 
> This is in reference to the saying: Join the dark side. we have cookies.


Join the Good Side: We have Oreos.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

what good are oreos without milk!?


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: Go to the KB homepage. Scroll down. See the little section under "Forum Stats" and "Users Online?" The one that says "Users Chatting?" Click on the little group of three people icon. Join us.


Thank you, BJ, I'm on my way (if I can figure it out?!).

I apologize for the delay, BTW, I was busy getting a headstart on midnight rice, and I'll be right there.......

-X-


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Apparently I AM the biggest internet moron in the world.  Thanks for the invite.  So sorry I couldn't get it to work.

Happy Holidays to all!

-Alexia-

Edited:  to correct my own dumba$$ typo.

P.S.  I ... (give up).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You can also click on the word 'CHAT' that is in the forum menu - in between 'My Messages' and 'Calendar'. 

When you do that, a new browser window should open with a chatroom.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

This may have already been covered but I confess to not reading the entire thread. It would be nice if there was at least one more line of webpage below the text entry window so it doesn't seem as if the chat window is about to fall off the bottom of the screen. Maybe I'm just weird, no comments necessary on that, but I don't like my text entry line being in the area usually occupied by the horizontal scroll bar. Any way to move it up the page about 1/3 of an inch?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, What he said.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LDB said:


> This may have already been covered but I confess to not reading the entire thread. It would be nice if there was at least one more line of webpage below the text entry window so it doesn't seem as if the chat window is about to fall off the bottom of the screen. Maybe I'm just weird, no comments necessary on that, but I don't like my text entry line being in the area usually occupied by the horizontal scroll bar. Any way to move it up the page about 1/3 of an inch?


Ahh, I didn't realize that. I am on a high-res monitor so the chat window is in the middle of my viewable page. But for 800x600 resolution monitors, I can guess what you are seeing.

Yes, I can change the default size of the chatroom window. Will do that in the next day or so. (Note: it can always be resized once it has started: click the Float/Dock icon, and resize it by grabbing a corner handle.)


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm actually on a 1280x768 setting but it's an HP notebook so maybe that has something to do with it. The other possibility is that it's because I'm using Opera as my browser for ebook related sites. I'll try it in Firefox tomorrow, uh, later today, and see what that does.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm using 800 x 600.  I just push the 3rd button from the right and it floats the chat into its own window so that I can re-size.  This brings the entry box up where I can actually use it.  Thanks to Verena for telling me this when we were chatting that first night!

Katiekat


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I float the window and have it made quite large and with large print.  It takes a few seconds but is worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, the floating window works better for me as well.  It also helps make the font a little bigger and easier for me to read.  It doesn't do anything for my typing skills though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It doesn't do anything for my typing skills though.


Com'on Harvey.  Surely you can fix our typing skills too?

(you wouldn't believe how many backspace/retypes I did to get that spelled right. . .)

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LDB said:


> This may have already been covered but I confess to not reading the entire thread. It would be nice if there was at least one more line of webpage below the text entry window so it doesn't seem as if the chat window is about to fall off the bottom of the screen. Maybe I'm just weird, no comments necessary on that, but I don't like my text entry line being in the area usually occupied by the horizontal scroll bar. Any way to move it up the page about 1/3 of an inch?


Hi LDB, 
I just tested this on my office PC, and I see what you're saying. (It's set to 800x600 resolution.) 
So I added a few blank lines after the chat room box. Now, you should be able to position the chatroom so that the text entry box is a little bit higher on your display.
Hope that helps.
- Harvey


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It centers nicely on the page now. Cool. Merry Christmas.


----------

